# Burton Mission Bindings, How tight can they get?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If they're tight enough why do you need to get them tighter?


----------



## Chandler789 (Oct 7, 2012)

The thing is: I know they are fitting relatively snug, but I cannot physically feel if they are snug or not.


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

Just make the ankle strap shorter, I have the missions as well and its super easy to adjust. You can pretty much do it with just your fingers.


----------



## Chandler789 (Oct 7, 2012)

If I made it shorter it would not apply even pressure. There is more strap left to crank.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Whats your boot size? Whats your binding size? 

Missions are probably one of the most reliable, east to adjust bindings out there. I've been riding Missions the last three seasons. Unless you're just being really picky (no offense), there's no reason why you shouldn't be able to adjust them to fit your boot...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Strap shape has come a long ways. Be stoked you cant feel the strap. It means its a great fit for you foot and boot and is distributing the pressure as designed.

Its a good thing you cant feel it, as long as its holding your boot down.


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

Chandler789 said:


> If I made it shorter it would not apply even pressure. There is more strap left to crank.


If there is more strap left that needs to be cranked in order to feel tight on your boot, then yes you need to go shorter. But if it is centered on your boot and feels snug then leave it...


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

I just re-read your 1st post and now im kind of confused...are you complaining they are not tight enough or too tight??? Cuz either way just adjust the strap until it feels right.


----------



## Chandler789 (Oct 7, 2012)

sheepstealer said:


> Whats your boot size? Whats your binding size?
> 
> Missions are probably one of the most reliable, east to adjust bindings out there. I've been riding Missions the last three seasons. Unless you're just being really picky (no offense), there's no reason why you shouldn't be able to adjust them to fit your boot...


I wear a 10.5 Ruler, That has 'Shrinkage' so a 9.5 or 10.0 footprint? I have the gas pedal all the way out and the ball of my foot is still pushing down the lip of the binding just barely though.

I got the Burton Hero board and was considering a wide board instead, something like the hero instead of the hero wide. The waist width seemed to be okay from whatever formula I used with my stance. But I still have a little toe hanging over the board after I pulled the bindings all the way back in the ICS channel. So on top of downsizing the bindings and getting rulers instead of a boot like the K2 Darko, I got the smaller sized bindings that should barely fit.

I have a friend who need bindings but wheres an 11, I might buy a pair of Large Cartels and give him my missions. But I did a lot of research on the missions and they are what I wanted I thought. How do they compare to the Cartels, or are the Cartels just about the same, just a tad more expensive?



Nivek said:


> Strap shape has come a long ways. Be stoked you cant feel the strap. It means its a great fit for you foot and boot and is distributing the pressure as designed.
> 
> Its a good thing you cant feel it, as long as its holding your boot down.


That's more comforting I suppose, as quoted below it supports that I am just picky.



Skinny Bam said:


> I just re-read your 1st post and now im kind of confused...are you complaining they are not tight enough or too tight??? Cuz either way just adjust the strap until it feels right.



That's the issue, I cannot feel it at all.


----------



## deepcove (Oct 20, 2012)

Chandler789 said:


> I purchased Burton Mission bindings with the traditional cranks on them, when tightening them down, I can tighten them down until they pop and will refuse to tighten anymore. I can feel no pressure on my foot while in the boot, however the boot is considerably snug. I would like to think I should be able to cut off the circulation if I tried hard enough.
> 
> Is this a concern with the binding? I have no read anything about this kind of issue. I am wondering if I should return them or contact Burton.


This is a flaw on Burton bindings, I had a pair that did the same thing. In addition to this i would get half way down a run and my toe cap would be laying in front of my boot cause the ratchets keep slipping under load.

Also my 9 yr old who weighs all of 60 lbs broke 2 Burton base plates in one season. It took 2 emails to Burton just to get a response. I was promised replacement parts.....which never arrived

We both have switched to Union and could not be happier.


----------



## Chandler789 (Oct 7, 2012)

deepcove said:


> This is a flaw on Burton bindings, I had a pair that did the same thing. In addition to this i would get half way down a run and my toe cap would be laying in front of my boot cause the ratchets keep slipping under load.
> 
> Also my 9 yr old who weighs all of 60 lbs broke 2 Burton base plates in one season. It took 2 emails to Burton just to get a response. I was promised replacement parts.....which never arrived
> 
> We both have switched to Union and could not be happier.


So the ratchets can be flawed like such...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

deepcove said:


> This is a flaw on Burton bindings, I had a pair that did the same thing. In addition to this i would get half way down a run and my toe cap would be laying in front of my boot cause the ratchets keep slipping under load.
> 
> Also my 9 yr old who weighs all of 60 lbs broke 2 Burton base plates in one season. It took 2 emails to Burton just to get a response. I was promised replacement parts.....which never arrived
> 
> We both have switched to Union and could not be happier.


That's uncommon. And from the what I'm guessing you were also trying to crank them down too much and stripped the ladders causing them to pop.


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't follow. Isn't it the perfect scenario to be firmly binded in, without feeling strap pressure on your foot?


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Edge said:


> I don't follow. Isn't it the perfect scenario to be firmly binded in, without feeling strap pressure on your foot?


Yea, I agree. I don't see what the OP is worrying about. It's like the only problem... is there is no problem.

Chandler, there are many things I don't like about Burton, and I have broken a fair number of their bindings (pretty much all bindings break if you ride them hard enough), but their ratchets are top notch and not flawed. 

To me it sounds like deepcove didn't install his bindings properly (they are a lot of adjustments that might confuse a novice who doesn't know how to set things up). I'm skeptical that his 60 lbs son broke two baseplate in one season (I'm only 150 lbs, and it took me a while and lot of crashes to break my baseplates). Again, sounds like user installation error to me.

Like I said, whiel I wasn't thrilled that my Burton binding did break (one highback, one baseplate, one of my friend' heelcup), in all cases the Burton Warranty was super responsive and super eager to help us out free of charge. Burton makes some good bindings, and they make less than good bindings... I don't think you can single them out from any other company really.


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

Basically, what Lonerider said. It sounds like you are a making a problem where one doesn't exist, but if you want to feel a tighter strap, just shorten the length of it..

Also, unless you have super soft boots, how would you expect to cut off your circulation? No sensible binding is going to get anywhere near that tight.

Sounds like a non-issue to me. Get them properly adjusted if you really want them tighter.


----------



## Chandler789 (Oct 7, 2012)

Edge said:


> Sounds like a non-issue to me. Get them properly adjusted if you really want them tighter.


I've adjust everything on there including rotating the highbacks

I have tried shortening and lengthening the straps to no avail.


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

Chandler789 said:


> I've adjust everything on there including rotating the highbacks
> 
> I have tried shortening and lengthening the straps to no avail.



Shortening the straps will give you a tighter fit, until it's so tight that you can't even put your foot in. I honestly don't understand the issues you are having. You aren't supposed to be able to feel it. As long as you are tightly binded in, it's perfect.


----------



## deepcove (Oct 20, 2012)

lonerider said:


> Yea, I agree. I don't see what the OP is worrying about. It's like the only problem... is there is no problem.
> 
> Chandler, there are many things I don't like about Burton, and I have broken a fair number of their bindings (pretty much all bindings break if you ride them hard enough), but their ratchets are top notch and not flawed.
> 
> ...


I had my bindings set up properly, been doing this since the mid 80's and wouldn't consider myself a novice. And yes my 9 yr old did indeed break 2 freestyle jr baseplates. Both happened in the same spot......the thin piece on the outside of the binding moulding where the toe strap is held in. The second time it happened the toe strap fell out and was lost.....which Burton refused to replace because only the base plate is life time warranty.....even though the whole reason it went missing was because of the poor quality baseplate. You wouldn't think this is a big deal but when you can't even purchase this part because any dealer you go to says Burton has not got back to them is pretty weak. I won't deny he is very hard on his equipment and rides a lot of park......he also snapped a Burton Chopper 121 the same year.....right along the side edge of the front baseplate.

Nivek

Yes I like my bindings snug and my last pair of Burtons slipped from the day I got them. Over the years I have not experienced ratchet slip with any other bindings including my older Burtons....imo their quality has declined and was stunned by their lack of customer service. This experience has made me open up my eyes to other manufacturers.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

deepcove said:


> I had my bindings set up properly, been doing this since the mid 80's and wouldn't consider myself a novice. And yes my 9 yr old did indeed break 2 freestyle jr baseplates. Both happened in the same spot......the thin piece on the outside of the binding moulding where the toe strap is held in. The second time it happened the toe strap fell out and was lost.....which Burton refused to replace because only the base plate is life time warranty.....even though the whole reason it went missing was because of the poor quality baseplate. You wouldn't think this is a big deal but when you can't even purchase this part because any dealer you go to says Burton has not got back to them is pretty weak. I won't deny he is very hard on his equipment and rides a lot of park......he also snapped a Burton Chopper 121 the same year.....right along the side edge of the front baseplate.
> 
> Nivek
> 
> Yes I like my bindings snug and my last pair of Burtons slipped from the day I got them. Over the years I have not experienced ratchet slip with any other bindings including my older Burtons....imo their quality has declined and was stunned by their lack of customer service. This experience has made me open up my eyes to other manufacturers.


Ok, now I'm starting to believe you did install them correctly. Funny, you should mention that you snapped the thin piece of the baseplate that hold the toe strap in... did it look anything like this?










That is my pair of 2005 or 2006 Burton C60 (Burton's top of the line binding). That being said, I was still able to have it replaced.

This is my pair of Burton P1, again... they mailed me a replacement in a week.









This was my friends 2007 Cartels. He tried to drop a frozen waterfall years before Xavier De La Rue did it... Burton replaced it without question









But despite all of this... at least the ratchets always worked great for me  I eventually moved to Rome bindings.... and now I'm looking at Flow bindings of all things (which in my head were still the clunky things from the '90s).

I used to be a over-tightener like you, but realize I did that because a) my boots didn't fit me properly and so I was compensating by over-tightening them and the bindings as well b) I was being OCD and doing it for a stupid sense of reassurance (like a child sucking his thumb) and forced myself to stop doing it. I only started doing this in the last few year myself, so I really can't be righteous about it... but I suggest joining me in giving up your "baby pacifier" and tighten your bindings to just snug.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

deepcove said:


> I had my bindings set up properly, been doing this since the mid 80's and wouldn't consider myself a novice. And yes my 9 yr old did indeed break 2 freestyle jr baseplates. Both happened in the same spot......the thin piece on the outside of the binding moulding where the toe strap is held in. The second time it happened the toe strap fell out and was lost.....which Burton refused to replace because only the base plate is life time warranty.....even though the whole reason it went missing was because of the poor quality baseplate. You wouldn't think this is a big deal but when you can't even purchase this part because any dealer you go to says Burton has not got back to them is pretty weak. I won't deny he is very hard on his equipment and rides a lot of park......he also snapped a Burton Chopper 121 the same year.....right along the side edge of the front baseplate.
> 
> Nivek
> 
> Yes I like my bindings snug and my last pair of Burtons slipped from the day I got them. Over the years I have not experienced ratchet slip with any other bindings including my older Burtons....imo their quality has declined and was stunned by their lack of customer service. This experience has made me open up my eyes to other manufacturers.


You mean your son riding park broke a kids board not meant for park? Nice. Why not get him a board meant for park riding like a Custom smalls. 

I'd like to see the email you sent about the warranty. Typically an experience like that is preceded by an angry email blaming the brand for a shitty product. Which is not how to get stuff warrantied.

I think its actually kind of funny your basing your experience on a brand based on their kids equipment and one ratchet. Kids stuff isn't meant to take the abuse of the park to be honest. How many kids riding 121's are riding hard enough to break stuff, or even riding park at all? Very few. So why would they spend the extra money to beef up a board way past its needs?

Enjoy Union. I know I don't.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Nivek said:


> You mean your son riding park broke a kids board not meant for park? Nice. Why not get him a board meant for park riding like a Custom smalls.
> 
> I'd like to see the email you sent about the warranty. Typically an experience like that is preceded by an angry email blaming the brand for a shitty product. Which is not how to get stuff warrantied.
> 
> ...


I do have to agree with Nivek. I've also had really good experiences with Burton Warranty and I wonder if your "problems" were you ranting to them. Kid gear is by nature cheaper and flimsier.


----------



## deepcove (Oct 20, 2012)

Nivek said:


> You mean your son riding park broke a kids board not meant for park? Nice. Why not get him a board meant for park riding like a Custom smalls.
> 
> I'd like to see the email you sent about the warranty. Typically an experience like that is preceded by an angry email blaming the brand for a shitty product. Which is not how to get stuff warrantied.
> 
> ...


I believe the smallest Burton Custom board is a 130? There is not a whole lot of options when you need a quality 120 or under size board. Most boards this size and under are super stiff to say the least. In fact when I was shopping for a 115 ( going from memory that this was the size, may have been 110) the Burton board we looked at only had one binding width option?? Thankfully there are companies like Capita, Lib & GNU who make a board this size designed for park abuse and have some flex and stance width options. My kid now owns 2 Capita Micorscopes and 3 Lib Ripper's.

As for how many kids this size and age are riding hard enough to break stuff....I would agree with you....not many. But you now have manufactureres who are producing product to withstand this type of abuse.

Was my email to Burton angry? It was firm and to the point. Certainly no where near what I have seen you post towards Union on this site.....cause as you said this is not how to get anywhere with a company. And Burton did respond with an appology and asked for my shipping address to fix my issues....never heard back or rec'd anything.


Lonrider

Yes that is exactly where the baseplates cracked.


----------

